# Data model, Analyze in Excel, Errors when slicers are added



## TDC21 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a report in Power BI, I Analyze in Excel, I have added several slicers, some of them work fine, but others if I use I get the following error.

"The database driver does not include necessary capabilities and cannot be used with Excel.  Contact your database administrator or driver vendor"

The connection is working, the data is retrieved just fine, and some slicer but not all slicer selections work. 

Any ideas what might be going on??


Thanks


----------

